# 6 month bulk progress (16 years old)



## Sul (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey guys. I would like some feedback on my 6 month bulk progress....am I making decent progress so far? In the first pic I weighed in at 57kg...In the 2nd pic (which was taken like a week ago) I weigh 68kg.










My bench has gone from max 45kg to 60kg (still really puny..chest has never been a strong point for me)

My DB shoulder press has gone from 14kg x 10 to 20kg x 6

My WEighted chin up has gone from BW+10kg for 5-6 reps to BW+ 20kg for 4-5 reps

My Barbell curl has gone up from 30kg for a REALLY hard 7 reps to 40kg for 5 reps (maybe 6 with a lil swing) Dumbbell curl gone up from 14kg for 6 reps to 18kg for 6 reps.

My squat has gone from 40kg (Yes you heard correctly) to...Well I'm actually not sure what my max squat is.. but If I was to guess I would say around 90kg. Maybe a bit more.

I don't really do bb rows that much, prefer T bar rows (free weighted ones, not the machine.) On that I can do 2x20kg plates and a single 10kg plate for 6-8 reps. Give it a month and I should be repping 3 plates.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes,you've done excellent in my opinion and your gains just go to show how good gains can be with natural teen testosterone levels!


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Good progress, although looking at pics of 16 year old boys with their tops off is not something I usually do , officer !


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Brilliant progress! Keep it up. Wish I started at 16 rather than 18, would have been a hulk by now but it's a marathon as they said. 

Also hard to believe you can curl 40kg but fair enough if you can One of my mates weights at 65kg and yet can bench 90kg and squat 100kg!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Excellent progress,you have done great in 6 months.Keep it up and we may have a new Ronnie Colman in a few years. :thumb:


----------



## Sul (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks you lot!

@carbon I can see why you would think that, my arms look kinda crap. I literally have no peak. Long muscle tie ins. I have a friend who's arms look alot better then mine, yet only curls 30kg for 10 reps.

Just genetics I guess haha


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

Well done, much better progress than I was doing at your age. Wish I knew the importance of diet.


----------



## Sul (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks mate,will do.

My routine:

Chest:

Warm up:

-Flat bench press 5x5 (just recently added this in, want to increase my rubbish bench. I am going to add 2.5kg each week)

-Incline DB bench press 5x6-12

-Hammer strength chest press 4x6-12 reps

-Dip machine 4x6-10

-Dumbbell flyes 2x10-15

-Plate flyes 3x10-15

-Calf raises 4x10-12

Back:

Warm up:

-Weighted Chinups 3x5-20

-T bar rows 5x6-12

-Deadlifts 4x6-20

-Machine reverse Pulldowns 4x6-12

-Seated wide cable rows 4x6-12 reps

-Close grip pulldowns 4x8-12

Legs:

Warm up:

-squats 5x6-20 (first 3 sets heavy)

-Leg press 4x8-12

-calf raises 4x15-25 reps

-Hamstring curls 4x10-15 reps

-Leg extensions 3x10-5

Shoulders:

Warm up:

-Seated DB shoulder press 5×6-12

-Barbell front raises 4x10-15

(SUPERSETTED WITH)

-Dumbbell lateral raises 4x10-20

Smith machine shoulder press 4x10-15

SUPERSETTED WITH

-Seated lateral raises 4x10-15

-Rear delt flys 4x10-15

(SUPERSETTED WITH)

-Arnold press 4x10-20

Arms:

Warm up:

-Weighted dips 4×6-10

-Barbell curls 4×6-10

-Skullcrushers 4x6-10

-Incline dumbbell curls 5x8-15

SUPERSETTED WITH

-Incline Dumbbell skullcrushers 5x8-15

-Preacher curls 3x10-12

-Rope extensions 3x10-12

SUPERSETTED WITH

-Rope hammer curls 3x10-12

-Reverse curls 4x10-12

SUPERSETTED WITH

-Wrist curls 4x10-12


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Good work most definitely, good to see the youth of today working hard and not asking about steroids when they know little of lifting.

Be proud of your progress so far.


----------



## Thumper (Jan 19, 2014)

Awesome progress dude! Also I dont knowy why its hard to believe he curls 40kg?

Dude stop messing about with reps on squat. Stick with fives for now and get it up to 160kg. Then mess about with reps 

Good luck buddy


----------



## JBrittan (Nov 22, 2013)

Looking good mate, your only 16 aswell! Keep it up


----------



## lm73 (Jan 2, 2014)

Great progress wish I could have my teen years back

keep up the good work


----------



## BOWSER (Jan 14, 2014)

Well done mate, great gains!


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Sul said:


> Thanks mate,will do.
> 
> My routine:
> 
> ...


look into a Push Pull Legs routine or Upper Lower eat and youl grow like a weed.


----------



## Sul (Feb 2, 2014)

Would I make better progress then I have with my current routine? If so, might have to give that a go.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Good progress mate you should be proud!


----------



## Thumper (Jan 19, 2014)

Sul said:


> Would I make better progress then I have with my current routine? If so, might have to give that a go.


What are your goals? Strength, mass?


----------



## Sul (Feb 2, 2014)

^ Both


----------



## Sul (Feb 2, 2014)

My split is 5 days a week, (mon-fri gym days, sat-sun off days) Does it matter where I place my rest days? Like for example, if I can't go gym on monday, and start on tuesday (so tuesday to saturday) would that be ok?

I don't think it should matter...I mean as long as I'm getting all my 5 days in? Surely thats all that matters? Sorry if this a dumb question, just want to double check its ok.


----------



## Svarcy (May 22, 2011)

Good progress mate, personally I think you'd be better moving from a 5 day split to a recognised programme such as stronglifts or starting strength, hitting the big compound movements, eating lots and gaining the strength and mass you want.

I'm sure others would agree.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Carbon-12 said:


> Brilliant progress! Keep it up. Wish I started at 16 rather than 18, would have been a hulk by now but it's a marathon as they said.
> 
> Also hard to believe you can curl 40kg but fair enough if you can One of my mates weights at 65kg and yet can bench 90kg and squat 100kg!


Why is it hard to belive that lol? I could bench 110 at 16 and i had friends that could do much much more


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Sul said:


> Hey guys. I would like some feedback on my 6 month bulk progress....am I making decent progress so far? In the first pic I weighed in at 57kg...In the 2nd pic (which was taken like a week ago) I weigh 68kg.
> 
> My bench has gone from max 45kg to 60kg (still really puny..chest has never been a strong point for me)
> 
> ...


good gains mate

just keep a look out for this guy


----------



## Sul (Feb 2, 2014)

But would the progress that I get from doing SS or SL 5x5 be better then my current routine progress?


----------



## Sul (Feb 2, 2014)

@Wheyman

Lmao.


----------



## Svarcy (May 22, 2011)

Can't really say if it will be better or not without doing it mate, everyone reacts differently. But those 2 programmes are recognised as being the perfect starting place to build a foundation in the big lifts for new lifters when eating properly.


----------



## Sul (Feb 2, 2014)

My diet is pretty decent, This is my first bulk....and so far the diet part has been pretty easy. Just eat alot of good protein and carb rich food. Though when I do eventually cut (which will not be anytime soon) I will probably have to ask on here for advice. There are 2 competing bodybuilders at my gym that do IIFYM and are in insane shape, so will probably give that a go.


----------



## Sul (Feb 2, 2014)

updated stats...

Height: 5'10

Weight: 74-75kg

Bench: 75kg (still weak lol, never really do it)

Squat: not sure

Deadlift: probably 140kg

Weighted Chin max : BW + 40kg (total weight 115kg)

BB row: 80kg, for reps ( could probably do 90kg but never tried)

Weighted dips : BW + 20kg for reps


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

Good Gains mate!


----------



## Sul (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks

also Barbell curl max is probably 52.5/55kg, havent tested it in awhile.


----------

